# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  mały penis

## krystecki

witam mam takie pytanie mam kompleks ze moj wacek jest maly i mam zamiar zazywac tabletki o nazwie xtrasize czy one sa skuteczne nie chodzi mi o niewiadomo jakie powiekszenie ale z 4 cm by sie prydalo chyba ze jest inna jakas skuteczna opcja to slucham porady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ile masz lat i ile cm obecnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Xtrasize podobno jest skuteczny, ale podobnie jak inne środki skutki widać dopiero podczas erekcji-penis jest twardszy i bardziej nabrzmiały. Z tego co wiem, nie da się na stałe powiększyć penisa, po jakimś czasie po odstawieniu tych tabletek wszystko wróci do poprzedniej postaci, ale spoko - ja też mam małego :Wink:  W końcu liczny się technika i finezja, a nie rozmiar, prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ile masz lat i ile cm obecnie ?


mam 29 lat a rozmiar to masakra moze kogos to rozbawi ale 10 cm dlugosci i 7cm grubosci oczywiscie w zwodzie a niektorzy kurna maja takie w zwisie zalamka poprostu wchodzi mi to na psychike przez to mam slabszy kontakt z kobietami i chociaz 4 cm by sie prydaly nie mowie o zeby miec 18-20 ale te cholerne 14 dlugosci i z 10 szerokosci. a najgorsze ze coraz bardziej uswiadamiam sobie ze moja partnerka nie jest zadowolona :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Xtrasize podobno jest skuteczny, ale podobnie jak inne środki skutki widać dopiero podczas erekcji-penis jest twardszy i bardziej nabrzmiały. Z tego co wiem, nie da się na stałe powiększyć penisa, po jakimś czasie po odstawieniu tych tabletek wszystko wróci do poprzedniej postaci, ale spoko - ja też mam małego W końcu liczny się technika i finezja, a nie rozmiar, prawda?



wiesz moze i tez racja ale cos trzeba miec w spodniach by byla ta technika i finezja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałeś o partnerce, to bardzo ważna sprawa żebyś nie nie dał odczuć po sobie, że to dla Ciebie problem,
bo wtedy będzie to i problem dla niej, tzn. zachowuj sie tak jakby wszyscy mieli 8cm a Ty 10 a zobaczysz że będzie bardziej zadowolona
a z farmakologią możesz coś popróbować, kilka cm pewnie poprawi Ci dodatkowo samopoczucie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisałeś o partnerce, to bardzo ważna sprawa żebyś nie nie dał odczuć po sobie, że to dla Ciebie problem,
> bo wtedy będzie to i problem dla niej, tzn. zachowuj sie tak jakby wszyscy mieli 8cm a Ty 10 a zobaczysz że będzie bardziej zadowolona
> a z farmakologią możesz coś popróbować, kilka cm pewnie poprawi Ci dodatkowo samopoczucie


mowisz z farmakologia ale co dokladnie mozna brac mysl otych tabletkach xtrasize tylko nie wiem czy niewywalony pieniadz. i takmasz racje pare centymetrow wiecej napewno by mnie podnioslo na duchu dlatego nie pisze o niewiadomo jakim powiekszeniu ale te 3-4 cm bylo by juz ok dla niektorych to nic dlamnie sporo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie licz na parę centymetrów, góra jeden :Frown:

----------


## krisulo

> Nie licz na parę centymetrów, góra jeden


ale co jeden cm po wzieciu 3 opakowan to mizernie szkoda kasy chyba to co mam robic w takim razie zyjemy w 21 wieku i nie wierze ze nie ma jakiegos dobrego rozwiazania  :Frown:

----------


## krisulo

jakas masakra poprostu ludzie maja kompleksy a inni sie ciesza z tego z czyjegos nieszczescia i na tym jeszcze zarabiaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no tak zarabiać teraz wszycy próbóją na wszystkim, a śmiać tutaj na pewno się z Ciebie nikt nie będzie,
ale tak jak napisał poprzednik, możesz spróbować Xtrasize lub Penilarge bo to ten sam skład, ale to może pomóc o jakieś 1-2cm max, niestety, ale to już zawsze coś

----------


## krisulo

poqiwm tak penilarge bralem 3 opakowania i nie przybylo ani milimetra wiec nie wiem czy to xtrasize nie jest to samo gowienko najlepiej jak by sie ktos wypowiedzil i kto to bral

----------


## Jacek33

Witam. 
Kilka słów na temat powiększania i realnych wyników. 
Penisa można powiększyć skutecznie i w największym stopniu wyłącznie operacyjnie. Jest to ryzykowne z uwagi na powikłania (ok. 20% przypadków impotencji) i z uwagi na niestabilność narządu po operacji - lekarze decydują się na to wyłącznie w przypadku wad niedorozwojowych prącia. Oczywiście można to wykonać w wielu klinikach na własne życzenie. Po operacji należy przez kilka miesięcy nosić obciążniki (specjalne "ciężkie" bandaże ponieważ efekt pooperacyjny ma tendencje do zanikania. Uzyskane powiększenie to maximum ok. 2.5 cm. 
Inne metody tzw. ćwiczenia, pompki i rozciągacze (np andropenis) działają ale w mniejszym zakresie. Stosuję andropenisa od roku po około 4 godzin. Nie da się tego nosić dłużej po prostu jest to nierealne ponieważ mój narząd tego nie wytrzymuje (pieczenie nie do wytrzymania) Efekt? wydłużenie z 15,5 do 17cm czyli 1,5 cm. Od miesiąca brak dalszych efektów. Należy zdać sobie sprawę że podobnie jak pomki próżniowe wydłużenie następuje WYŁĄCZNIE poprzez wyciągnięcie części peni znajdującego się pod skórą. Jest go tam ok 3 cm ale do konca wyciągnąć się nie da  :Wink:  . Wiązadła również rozciągają się do pewnego stopnia. 
Największym kłamstwem i brednią zawieraną w wielu opisach takich urządzeń jest teoria o wyciąganiu i (sic) pogrubianiu penisa poprzez modyfikację ciał jamistych. Koledzy to BZDURA DO KWADRATU. Ciała jamiste są zupełnie niepodatne na takie zabiegi i generalnie po przekroczeniu ok. 19 roku życia penis po prostu już nie urośnie (z wyjątkiem tego co napisałem wcześniej-powiększenie jako efekt wyciągnięcia części podskórnej). Ciała jamiste można porównać do mikro-piłek futbolowych czyli pęcherzy z krwią (tak naprawę przypominają raczej piłkę do ruggby) otoczonych skórą. Napompujesz je krwią do pewnego stopnia i tyle. Oczywiście pompka próżniowa spowoduje efekt pogrubienia poprzez wypełnienie krwią "ponad normę" czyli wtłaczając krew do tych komórek ale efekt zawsze będzie czasowy ponadto występuje niebezpieczeństwo urazów (krwiaki itp). Jedyny realny i stały efekt działania pompki to wyciągnięcie penisa (ok 1 cm po roku i na tym koniec modyfikacji). Ćwiczenia są wzglęnie najlepszym i najbardziej efektywnym sposobem wydłużenia (zawsze na zasadzie wyciągnięćia części wewnętrzej fiutka) i ponadto wspomagają twardość członka (działa mięsien krokowy). Jednak nie licznie na efekty większe niż ok 1-2 cm we wzwodzie i tyle samo w opadzie po roku-dwóch intensywnych ćwiczeń. Tak to wygląda a żeby i sporo kasy na tym zjadłem  :Smile:  

Prawda jest taka: jeśli chcez efektywie zwiększyć swego fallusa to: 
1)ćwicz lub używaj rozciągacza (ok 1 cm) 
2)schudnij-penis w części zakrytej warstwą tłuszczu w obrębie podbrzusza powiększy się o ok 0.5 cm. 
3)rzuć palenie i spowoduj zmniejszenie syfu w żyłąch (cholesterol)- więszy dopływ krwi do penisa spowoduje taki efekt jak przy pompce próżniowej ale będzie naturalną częścią działania Twojego organizmu a nie wymuszonego chwilowego dopompowania krwi zastoinowej-zyskacz ok 0.5 cm. 

Razem masz realne szanse na minimalny wzrost o ok. 2cm po roku zdrowego życia  :Smile:  

Bajdy o tabletkach i innych specyfikach odłóż na ich miejsce-bajeczek dla małych chłopców. 

Czy są plemiona których członkowie powiększali swoje penisy o kilka/kilkanaście cm??? Tak to prawda tylko że jest to możliwe wyłącznie u dzieci i w pierwszym okresie dojrzewania zresztą często ze skutkiem zupełnej impotencji w wieku (eheh) prokreacyjnym. 

Więc cóż moi drodzy? /życzę zdrowego podejścia do tematu.

----------


## niemenek67

U mnie nie podziałały żadne pompki czy też ćwiczenia ale specyfik Penilarge - stosowałem go przez 3 miesiące regularnie tak jak było w zaleceniach i mogę stwierdzić, że penis powiększył się o ponad 3 cm ! Co widać zresztą gołym okiem.
Jakieś efekty uboczne? Nie zauważyłem ponieważ środek składa się wyłącznie z naturalnych składników i dlatego też raczej nie powinien nikomu zaszkodzić. No może te samoistne i częste erekcje  :Wink:  Z tym raczej trzeba się liczyć  :Wink:

----------


## kajko

> U mnie nie podziałały żadne pompki czy też ćwiczenia ale specyfik Penilarge - stosowałem go przez 3 miesiące regularnie tak jak było w zaleceniach i mogę stwierdzić, że penis powiększył się o ponad 3 cm ! Co widać zresztą gołym okiem.
> Jakieś efekty uboczne? Nie zauważyłem ponieważ środek składa się wyłącznie z naturalnych składników i dlatego też raczej nie powinien nikomu zaszkodzić. No może te samoistne i częste erekcje  Z tym raczej trzeba się liczyć


Działa ten produkt Penilarge? uzyskałeś aż 3 centymetry? chciałbym to zobaczyć.. tzn efekty.. ale u siebie najlepiej:P czy taka suplementacja działa? jestem bardzo ciekaw może jeszcze ktoś się wypowie na ten temat? pisze proszę bo nie wiem co zrobić z moim małym penisem... mam 18 lat i chyba za małego penisa... ratujcie.

----------


## gdybam

A konsultowałeś się wpierw z lekarzem? Co prawda PENILARGE jest to produkt dla każdego faceta i Ty możesz również go stosować nie widzę przeciw wskazań. Jak masz aż taki mały problem tam na dole to może faktycznie trzeba zadziałać bo po co masz się krępować przed dziewczyną.. Nie ma to jak upokorzenie i uraz na całe życie. Napisz jaką podąłeś decyzję..

----------


## abu

Witam a cena tego Penilarge przekłada się na jakość oraz wielkość przyrostów? szukam czegoś skutecznego do powiększania penisa czy PENILARGE będzie do tego odpowiedni? wiadomo że za dobry skuteczny suplement trzeba zapłacić nic za darmo.. nie chcę kupować jakiś niedziałających zamienników. Zdecyduję się chyba na te tabletki Penilarge tylko ile ich zamówić i skąd?

----------


## pamietam

> Witam a cena tego Penilarge przekłada się na jakość oraz wielkość przyrostów? szukam czegoś skutecznego do powiększania penisa czy PENILARGE będzie do tego odpowiedni? wiadomo że za dobry skuteczny suplement trzeba zapłacić nic za darmo.. nie chcę kupować jakiś niedziałających zamienników. Zdecyduję się chyba na te tabletki Penilarge tylko ile ich zamówić i skąd?


Penilarge jak najbardziej będzie się nadawał do takiej kuracji powiększającej! jak szukasz dobrego sklepu to mogę Tobie polecić intymnosc.pl mają tam na prawdę przyzwoite oferty tych suplementów. Można i trafić czasem na jakąś fajną promocję czy zestaw! :Smile:  polecam Tobie ten sklep, nie wahaj się tylko zamawiaj i zaczynaj kurację! :Smile:

----------


## Karina22

Cześć  :Smile:  Dla kobiety nie liczy się tylko rozmiar, ale cały przebieg stosunku od gry wstępnej po zakończenie orgazmem. Czasem nie trzeba mieć ogromnego penisa, żeby zadowolić kobietę. Jeśli chcesz już tak bardzo powiększyć penis to najpierw się udaj do lekarza, żeby nie było skutków ubocznych. Kiedyś też słyszałam, że są jakieś ćwiczenia na powiększenie penisa. Jak się dowiem jakie to są to napiszę  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## big duck

Do kolegi o nicku "Jacek". Widać nie masz bladego pojęcia o anatomii, w szczególności penisa.
Zajmuje się powiększeniem, w zasadzie od ponad 6 lat i wydlużylem go od okolo 13cm do 18-21 w zależności czy pomiar dokonywany jest od podstawy skóry czy od kości pubicznej.

Wpisz sobie kolego w internecie tą frazę - "megalophallus" Przypadki osób u których wzrost penisa przez przypadki priapizmu wynosił nawet do 12 cm. Facetowi z takim przypadkiem penis wydluzyl się do 18cm i 21cm w obwodzie! Nie byl w stanie osiągnąć erekcji. Lekarze musieli mu wyszczuplić penisa do 15 cm.

Gdyby tak tylko udalo mi sie w bezpieczny w miarę sposób doprowadzic do wolnoprzeplywowego priapizmu co drugi dzień z erekcją trwająca 4-5h to bylby to święty graal ćwiczenia na grubość.
Tunica która koala CC i CS (ciała gabczaste) poddałaby sie temu naplywowi krwii I stracilaby elastycznosc przez co via gabczaste by się poszerzyly.

Jestem wystarczającym swirem by tego spróbować  :Smile:

----------


## lakoste

Wiesz chyba jednak stosować standardowe metody, tylko stosować je jak najlepiej się da. Przykładowo jeśli ktoś chce stosować tabletki na powiększenie penisa to te najlepsze i z najlepiej dobranych produktów jak np Phallomax

----------


## obeznany

Stosując te tabsy na powiększenie maxpenis.pl efekty mają już 2 znane mi osoby (ja i kolega), więc jeśli chcecie czegoś skutecznego to właśnie penimax

----------


## zakson

Jak na kazdym temacie o powiekszaniu penisa tak tutaj jest masa różnych informacji o ćwiczeniach. A tak naprawdę to te ćwiczenai są g warte.... Jeśli chodzi o mnie to zmarnowałem na nie masę czasu a efektów nie było. Trochę poprawiło sie po pompce ale nie na tyle ile ta pompka kosztowała. Jak na razie to jedyny efekt dały mi tabletki Penilarge, w połączeniiu z zelem. Penis się powiekszył. Wprawdzie głównie w obwodzie niż w długości ale przynajmniej efekt jest. Były drogie ale nie załuję. Mam t7ylko nadzieję,że efekt będzie trwały i że penis nie wróci do poprzedniej wielkósci.

----------


## muchacz

A czy mógłbyś coś więcej powiedzieć na ten temat? Na temat tego środka - penilarge... Jak się sprawuje w praktyce? Ile kosztuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odnośnie powiększania penisa tabletkami trzeba zwrócić uwagę na kilka aspektów. Ja jako osoba która wypróbowała już chyba z 10 lub więcej preparatów jak i metod począwszy od pompek zwykłych, wodnych do ekspanderów i różnych maści i tabletek czuję się w obowiązku podzielić z innymi moją nabytą wiedzą. Otóż gdybym był osobą która chce powiększyć penisa teraz jeśli chodzi o tabletki skupiłbym swoją uwagę na produktach z USA. Przede wszystkim poczytałbym różne komentarze angielskojęzyczne oraz przejrzał rankingi. Ciekawym jak i chyba wydaje mi się najlepszym produktem który możecie kupić w Polsce są tabletki Maxorman. Ja przetestowałem ten produkt i muszę powiedzieć szczerze że jest to jedyny który można kupić w naszym kraju który w ogóle działa. Wcześniej sprawdziłem kilka innych tabletek głównie z All...o i muszę powiedzieć że zero reakcji. Jakbym nic nie łykał poza lekkim wzrostem libido. Po tych Maxorman już po 2 tygodniach widziałem że penis staje się jakby bardziej "napuchnięty" jakby grubiał w oczach zarówno w erekcji jak i nie. Po miesiącu gdy mierzyłem miarką zauważyłem że długość też jest większa o jakieś 1,5cm. Kontynuowałem kurację do 3 miesięcy szczegółowo zapisując wyniki co tydzień. Po 3 miesiącach uzyskałem wynik penis dłuższy o 2,9cm i wyraźnie grubszy do tego doszła również mocniejsza potencja i lepsze dotlenienie organizmu podczas biegania !!!.

----------


## Zakson

No tak jak już pisałem bardzo dobrze. Kosztuje nie tak tanio ale miałem porównanie do innych tak wiec cena nie jest taka wysoka jeśli weźmie się pod uwagę działanie ( no na pewno bedzie to tańsze niż jakieś zabiegi z kwasem hialuronowym i takie tam chirurgiczne powiekszania). Zresztą sprawdź sobie ceny w sieci. Kupisz i w sklepach i na allegro tak wiec możesz sobie sam porównać.

----------


## Muchacz

A stosowaleś również z ich kremem czy tylko same tabletki ?

----------


## Zakson

Tylko tabletki. Zastanawiałem się też nad kremem, ale chciałem w pierwszej kolejności sprawdzić tabletki a gdyby nie zadziałały to dopiero wtedy krem. Chodzi o to, aby wiedzieć co jest bardziej efektywne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a brałem ponad rok temu tego maxorman z usa i naprawdę to działa. Z ręką na sercu po całej kuracji wraz z przestrzeganiem tego rygoru codziennych erekcji itp udało mi się pogrubić penisa o prawie 2cm !!! i to gdy nie stoi i wydłużyć o około 1.8 cm mi najbardziej zależało na tym aby fajnie wyglądać w slipach i żeby członek miał jakby większą masę bo bardzo chudy był. Fajnie to wygląda teraz jest za co złapać taki mięsisty wydaje się być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki ziomal to działą !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niedawno w "Wstydliwych chorobach" (angielski program medyczny) zrobili testy grupie mężczyzn. Okazało się, z ten co miał najmniejszego, miał największy przyrost podczas wzwodu. Innymi słowy jak ktoś miał długiego, to ten najmniej  się wydłużył (lub wcale) podczas wzwodu. Wniosek z tego jest taki, że mały niekoniecznie musi być zły.

----------

